# Tesla self driving cars, DUI's go Bye Bye



## Uarefree (Sep 19, 2019)

Can you drink and drive now? Can you drink while Tesla drives.
DUI's will be obsolete.=
City Gov's. Traffic Fine Revenues loss
Insurance corps. Loss
Towing Companys loss
Attorney Fees lost
Breathalyzer manufactures loss
Ankle Bracelet monitors loss
Oh goodness!!!
Safety First!!!
I knew I should have bought Tesla stock two years ago when I considered it.
Damn me!!!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Probably not. 
Legislators will decide that somebody sober will need to be responsible, regardless who (or what) is navigating.


----------



## homelesswarlock (Dec 20, 2018)

Uarefree said:


> Can you drink and drive now? Can you drink while Tesla drives.
> DUI's will be obsolete.=
> City Gov's. Traffic Fine Revenues loss
> Insurance corps. Loss
> ...


Ford is $9 and also working on self driving.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> Probably not.
> Legislators will decide that somebody sober will need to be responsible, regardless who (or what) is navigating.


About right.

Yet EVERYONE IN A BAR CAN BE DRUNK.



homelesswarlock said:


> Ford is $9 and also working on self driving.


FORD will have self driving cars with self destructing TRANSMISSIONS !

INVEST IN TOW TRUCKS !

( AND i am the Only one in my family to Own a Ford in 100 years ! Since my Grandfather Sold his Ford Dealership around 1918!)( i would buy Ford if they could be trusted !)


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Uarefree said:


> I knew I should have bought Tesla stock two years ago when I considered it.


You should definitely be checked for DUI if you think buying Tesla stock is a good investment.

.


----------



## Uarefree (Sep 19, 2019)

Who is John Galt? said:


> You should definitely be checked for DUI if you think buying Tesla stock is a good investment.
> 
> .


That's why I didn't, but I do think that's the future of the automobile industry. Solar power and batteries.
We have P.G.&E. blackouts in California currently.
Teslas are home in their garages charging.
The gas stations here were lined up with cars waiting for the power to go out. Ju


tohunt4me said:


> About right.
> 
> Yet EVERYONE IN A BAR CAN BE DRUNK.
> 
> ...


1969 Mach1 428 Cobra Jet.
Fords???


----------



## WokeUP (Dec 19, 2018)

FORD =
*F*ound* O*n* R*oad* D*ead.


----------



## 2kwik4u (Aug 27, 2019)

WokeUP said:


> FORD =
> *F*ound* O*n* R*oad* D*ead.


Forked Over Rebuilt Dodge

My personal favorite


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

WokeUP said:


> FORD =
> *F*ound* O*n* R*oad* D*ead.


Flip Over Repair Daily


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> About right.
> 
> Yet EVERYONE IN A BAR CAN BE DRUNK.
> 
> ...


The transmission problem is overblown. I've had two that the mechanic said the transmission was shot. In both cases I just changed out the Variable speed sensor ($20 and 15 minutes) and both were fine. Nice way for a mechanic to make money though


----------



## backstreets-trans (Aug 16, 2015)

These companies are rushing out the technology before it's ready. The Telsas are having problems in empty parking lots. Now lets add a couple hundred staggering drunks into the equation and see what happens. Should be fun!!!


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

I know it's in satire, but all of those costs are less than the cost that drunk driving costs in healthcare, insurance and law enforcement. So yeah, definitely a win. 

But unless Tesla makes a Level 5 SDC, you'll still need to be full aware, awake and sober and ready to take control of the vehicle if needed. Level 5 is still a ways away. A Level 5 will probably require infrastructure changes such as sensors on the road that radar can detect and stuff like that.


----------



## TSLA-UBER (Oct 7, 2019)

Uarefree said:


> That's why I didn't, but I do think that's the future of the automobile industry. Solar power and batteries.
> We have P.G.&E. blackouts in California currently.
> Teslas are home in their garages charging.
> The gas stations here were lined up with cars waiting for the power to go out. Ju
> ...


Solar + Powerwall + Tesla = no worries at all. I only have the Tesla part of the equation and I couldn't be happier.



backstreets-trans said:


> These companies are rushing out the technology before it's ready. The Telsas are having problems in empty parking lots. Now lets add a couple hundred staggering drunks into the equation and see what happens. Should be fun!!!


Beta software in first release. Just a question: which manufacturer has a BETTER driverless valet feature??? I'll wait while you look up every manufacturer's current (on the road) driverless technology.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

losiglow said:


> I know it's in satire, but all of those costs are less than the cost that drunk driving costs in healthcare, insurance and law enforcement. So yeah, definitely a win.
> 
> But unless Tesla makes a Level 5 SDC, you'll still need to be full aware, awake and sober and ready to take control of the vehicle if needed. Level 5 is still a ways away. A Level 5 will probably require infrastructure changes such as sensors on the road that radar can detect and stuff like that.


Full blown lvl 5 might never happen 
TSLA is paying 700 million a year on interest .


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

losiglow said:


> I know it's in satire, but all of those costs are less than the cost that drunk driving costs in healthcare, insurance and law enforcement. So yeah, definitely a win.
> 
> But unless Tesla makes a Level 5 SDC, you'll still need to be full aware, awake and sober and ready to take control of the vehicle if needed. Level 5 is still a ways away. A Level 5 will probably require infrastructure changes such as sensors on the road that radar can detect and stuff like that.


Not so sure that's true. I'm no prohibitionist by any means, but this just allows for less responsible drinking.

Drunks cause far more damage than just while driving. Broken homes, rape, assault, crime, the spread of STDs are all attributed to drunken behavior.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> The transmission problem is overblown. I've had two that the mechanic said the transmission was shot. In both cases I just changed out the Variable speed sensor ($20 and 15 minutes) and both were fine. Nice way for a mechanic to make money though


The above post was edited without my permission. According to the filter I used a disparaging word in describing a part of a motor vehicle.

To accurately reflect what the filter believed I meant, the correction should have read:

"The transmission problem is overblown. I've had two that the mechanic said the transgender was shot. In both cases I just changed out the Variable speed sensor ($20 and 15 minutes) and both were fine. Nice way for a mechanic to make money though"

Hey, I don't make the rules.

Don't we argue about working for A.I.?

-o:-o:-o:-o:


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

The Tesla's currently can't distinguish between a semi trailer side on and an overhead bridge....they can't autopilot worth jack shit.


----------



## Uarefree (Sep 19, 2019)

Bubsie said:


> The Tesla's currently can't distinguish between a semi trailer side on and an overhead bridge....they can't autopilot worth jack shit.


Well good then! Less competition in the rideshare world.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> About right.
> 
> Yet EVERYONE IN A BAR CAN BE DRUNK.


Might depend on local jurisdiction but pretty sure the bartender can't be maggoted like the patrons. Responsible service of alcohol and all that garbage.


----------



## Uarefree (Sep 19, 2019)

Bubsie said:


> Might depend on local jurisdiction but pretty sure the bartender can't be maggoted like the patrons. Responsible service of alcohol and all that garbage.


8 out 10 riders have DUI's in my area.
Now they all Uber or Lyft. Too bad they didn't before the DUI.



backstreets-trans said:


> These companies are rushing out the technology before it's ready. The Telsas are having problems in empty parking lots. Now lets add a couple hundred staggering drunks into the equation and see what happens. Should be fun!!!


Lol,
I just wondered when the autopilot feature would ring a bell to those restricted, revoked, suspended, and DUI remorseful unlicensed drivers of a potential possibility of getting around in a safe and legitimate way.
Pretty sure California would put the brakes on it though. Unless they add a hefty charge for sr22.



losiglow said:


> I know it's in satire, but all of those costs are less than the cost that drunk driving costs in healthcare, insurance and law enforcement. So yeah, definitely a win.
> 
> But unless Tesla makes a Level 5 SDC, you'll still need to be full aware, awake and sober and ready to take control of the vehicle if needed. Level 5 is still a ways away. A Level 5 will probably require infrastructure changes such as sensors on the road that radar can detect and stuff like that.


That's why you bring your kid. He can drive you home.? Lol 
I've heard tons of stories of kids taught to drive when they were very young. 
All it takes is,
1 Dad 
1 6-PK beer
1 Mom @ Bingo parlor?


----------



## Uberselectmafiakiller (Oct 3, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> Probably not.
> Legislators will decide that somebody sober will need to be responsible, regardless who (or what) is navigating.


you missed the point. how would you catch him when the car drives perfectly. no signs of dui.. what are we now pulling over every single car on the road?


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

Sobriety checkpoints in the US. Everyone driving thru is "assessed".


----------



## Uberselectmafiakiller (Oct 3, 2016)

Bubsie said:


> Sobriety checkpoints in the US. Everyone driving thru is "assessed".


well considering i've never driven through one of them in 16 years, seems real solid planning.


----------



## Uarefree (Sep 19, 2019)

Uberselectmafiakiller said:


> you missed the point. how would you catch him when the car drives perfectly. no signs of dui.. what are we now pulling over every single car on the road?


Thanks!!!
Doesn't the rider sit in the back seat anyway???
???



Uberselectmafiakiller said:


> well considering i've never driven through one of them in 16 years, seems real solid planning.


Self-driving Tesla at a checkpoint.
Tesla ghost driver gets out says BOO ?


----------



## Uberselectmafiakiller (Oct 3, 2016)

Uarefree said:


> Thanks!!!
> Doesn't the rider sit in the back seat anyway???
> ???
> 
> ...


where are these checkpoints? i've driven for 16 years and never once been through a single one. the odds of getting caught at this rate is nonexistent.


----------



## Uarefree (Sep 19, 2019)

Uberselectmafiakiller said:


> where are these checkpoints? i've driven for 16 years and never once been through a single one. the odds of getting caught at this rate is nonexistent.


Its Holiday checkpoint season in California. 
Uber should sell Season Passes, not just gift cards.?


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

Just put a U/L sticker on your car before you leave the bar.


----------

